

Real-time collaboration on any web-page - bowerbird
http://www.sugarbox.io

======
pie
For a hackable, open source collaborative framework, check out Mozilla's
TogetherJS: [https://togetherjs.com/](https://togetherjs.com/)

~~~
tmikaeld
Except that it only supports viewing one persons view and doesn't support
changes in content on both sides.

And certainly not any recording.

------
artursapek
Hahah, I experimented with a collaborative WebRTC feature for our code editor
this summer. It ultimately never made it off its feature branch. Fun to see
someone else implement it!

------
arcameron
Awesome job, reminds me a lot of Mozilla's towtruck

------
ultimatedelman
Color me impressed.

